# W.w.o.d.



## Wayne (Mar 2, 2011)

You asked for it:

What Would (John) Owen Drive?

and what kind of car would Thomas Watson own? 

and just where could you park near Westminster Abbey?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 2, 2011)

Owen is easy.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 2, 2011)

From what I've heard about Owen's dress: he wore heels and frilly lace, he would have driven a pink cadillac. 

Watson? Hmmm... I'm taking him for the kind of guy who'd own a Camry or an Accord.


----------



## Don Kistler (Mar 3, 2011)

As we all know, the apostles were in one Accord.
And if they had motorcycles, God always leads us in His Triumph.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 3, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Owen is easy.


 
This might have been the car that Oliver Cromwell would have driven.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 3, 2011)

Richard,

Chaplains drive in combat. It makes sense to put the guy who can't shoot as the driver.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 3, 2011)

All Christians should drive Scions. We should do it to remember "I Am the vine, you are the branches"


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 4, 2011)

I beg to differ. Owen would drive or ride in an Abrams.






But he would have changed the name to Abraham's Covenant making machine.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 4, 2011)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Chaplains drive in combat.



That's what we were told too. And maybe someone somewhere did or does, but neither I nor any chaplain I know did any outside the wire driving.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Mar 4, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Chaplains drive in combat.
> ...


 
Really? Go figure.


----------

